# Dressage help



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Easy ways? No, can't think of any, other than making sure that you're performing the movements correctly. The point of dressage (or any type of showing, really) is to demonstrate your mastery of the movements and form of moving dictated. In that ideal sense, the only way to improve your overall scores is to work with your horse on dressage. Start from the bottom up, and work on it until you get it right. In any type of showing merely doing a quick fix to jump up your scores will be detrimental in the long run...

Now if you're having problems with a specific aspect of your ride, then there may be a few more "easy" fix options...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

No such thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Really... I think with (easy) ways to get better dressage scores, I could go on forever. You need to be more specific... Ways to boost your scores at prelim, is completely different to boosting your scores at Prix st Georges!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey, if you invent one, let me know! xD


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Review your previous scores and see if there are specific movements that you get lower scores consistently. Spend a little time each ride focusing on those until they improve. Also pay attention to which movements have a co-efficient and make sure those are solid as well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Review your previous scores and see if there are specific movements that you get lower scores consistently. Spend a little time each ride focusing on those until they improve. Also pay attention to which movements have a co-efficient and make sure those are solid as well.


With the info provided....oh yeah none...this is really sound advice, and the best thing about dressage, you look at your scores and the comments and you know where your areas are, and with your trainer you can choose the areas to work on that will give the best upgrade first.

But but, to me dressage isn't so much about the scores so much, as the ride and the partnership:wink:


----------



## core (Oct 30, 2011)

This is a great article on how to boost dressage scores: http://www.usdf.org/EduDocs/Competition/For_whom_the_Bell_Tolls.pdf

I think that article covers a lot of the main points, but it also goes into how to mitigate the risks of getting a lower score, and how to finesse it to achieve a higher score (possibly). 

Other than the normal suggestions of ride accurate movements, train properly at home, stay relaxed, go deep in corners, and smile like you're enjoying yourself.... I think I would suggest that you find the movements with co-efficient's and work on making those better. Free walk is a good one. 

Also, it's better to correct an issue immediately then allow it to continue on. Even if it means you lower your score for one movement. It may increase your overall score if you get the one low score, fix it there and the rest of the movements score higher.


----------



## Lollies (Jan 10, 2014)

One of the most helpful things for your riding is to get someone to film you ride a test at a competition, and then go through it later, and look at the judge's comments at the same time. This way you can actually see what they mean, and try to work out how it feels to do things correctly and incorrectly. For example, my horse used to swing his hindquarters sideways through walk- canters. I had no idea how this felt or how to change it, so I watched a video of myself riding, and saw it happening- thus learning (yet again) the importance of the outside leg. 
Also sometimes it's good to see and imagine how your horse should feel, so you can set the standard. This video helped me to imagine how the horse should feel when the movement and frame are elastic, soft and you have impulsion. It has really helped- although still haven't quite gotten these results yet! You'll notice that this scored in the 90's. Hope that helps!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Be accurate!

You can gain points there.

Be supple and forward

You can gain points there

Have the proper bend and be balanced.

You can gain points there.


It is also important to get to know the judges that frequent your area. Not all judges see the same thing when judging the tests. Some have definite preferences in what they want to see.

All my students keep "judges books". In it they list all the judges they have ridden for and what kind of comments they made on your previous tests. What did they want to see and what did they correct. This will differ wildly with every judge. Then, when you are going to a show, see if you have ridden for that judge before. Look them up and see what their likes and dislikes are. You can subtly tweak your ride to cater to the judge. You can definitely gain points there.

Suffice it to say there are no easy points, if you are not doing the training to fix the gaps that might be robbing you now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the free walk. it has a double factor. make it good!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Train harder, get more instruction, train even harder, oh yeah and train harder. 

Remember, practice doesn't make perfect.

PERFET practice makes perfect. No point in practicing the same egg shaped circle in the hope that if you do it enough it will magically become round in the test.


----------

